# How Do You Get The Best Finish??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't yell at me please. I was never the kind to mess with my vintage t-jets and afx....... but now with all the sweet bodies we have available not to mention a certain Mr Bruce aka Bad Dawg with sweet resin bodies, how do you like to lay it on?? Spray can, air brush. regular brush??? What kind of paint is the best???? Do you buff??


Like I said please don't get on me for not painting all my cars but I kinda like the way they look right out of the box!! But I have some new bodies, ie unfinished resin so I need a crash coarse on which paint and maybe answer a few questions regarding buffing??

Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bob? Bill??:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

There's several volumes of intel in our archives Joe. Let your fingers do the walking. Everbody has their own schtick. Basically you have your bomb can crowd and yer airbrush crowd with different techniques for each.

...but keep in mind that they all have things in common...good prep, familiarity with materials, patience persistence... yada yada.

Above all practice makes perfect. I'm still practicing. 

Just keep painting until it becomes like ridin' a bike. You'll crash and burn from time to time, we all do.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*paint.......*

Hey 65skylark body prep is the most important part. It isn't my favorite part but, it needs to be done. Removing flashing and anything that doesn't belong like sanding down body mold lines will make any custom paint job STAND OUT!!

Bob...PM sent with my phone number...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I couldn't get 2 responses from better people, thanks guys.:thumbsup:

I will call you saturday if thats ok. I do need to pick your brain a little.:freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Strip, clean, prime, base coat(s), detail. Clear coat, double check and redo painted details, clear coat. Set for a few days. Decals, set for a day or two and finish with a couple coats of Future. I use cans! Warmed in water before I spray. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use spray cans and sometimes dip in Future.
This has led me to wonder: if thinned out just right, can you just dip the body in paint?

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I use spray cans and sometimes dip in Future.
> This has led me to wonder: if thinned out just right, can you just dip the body in paint?
> 
> Rich


Rich,

I think it was slotcarman that was dipping cars in that FUNKY rainbowish paint to get a LOVE & PEACE look.

Bob...you could dip a body in glue and then throw pink feathers on it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, what Bob said!!! That only worked the first time though Bob, I never got decent results after that.  I just might have to try again.... Hmmm...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I couldn't get 2 responses from better people, thanks guys.:thumbsup:
> . I do need to pick your brain a little.:freak:


Joe65SkylarkGS.

Had a great slot car conversation on the phone with you today! It is always fun to talk slot cars with a fellow car nut. 

Bob...Paint em' up...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS.
> 
> Had a great slot car conversation on the phone with you today! It is always fun to talk slot cars with a fellow car nut.
> 
> Bob...Paint em' up...zilla




No doubt Bob. It amazes me how many freaks we really have here on HT.:freak:

I will be making my list tomorow night and might need to hit you up again.:wave:

I will be a customizer if it kills me!!!!!

I think we spoke for about 100 minutes or so!! Where does the time go?? And really try to make one of the shows, your jaw might be hurting from all the gabbing!!!! lol !!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

*New questions*

Ok guys I have a ?, when spray bombing pearl colors, am I supposed to put a base color first? Or just prime? What kind of primer should I use?

Heading to the LHS in a little while to get me some color selection. I guess I will see what primer they have in the store. It's a major Hobby Shop in Matawan or Aberdeen NJ. This place has an unbelievable train and subway system as soon as you walk in. Check it out http://www.hobbyshopnj.com/information.html

Thanks in advance boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends on the paint Joe. Some pearls are more translucent than others. The color of your primer can affect the final color too. I've found pearls, like candies, like a nice silver or white base under them. Some pearls might be one step and go on straight over primer. It might be best to ask someone right at the HS, as there are variables between different brands, and the guys selling it should know best what to do.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It depends on the paint Joe. Some pearls are more translucent than others. The color of your primer can affect the final color too. I've found pearls, like candies, like a nice silver or white base under them. Some pearls might be one step and go on straight over primer. It might be best to ask someone right at the HS, as there are variables between different brands, and the guys selling it should know best what to do.



Good plan scm. Thanks, i'm heading out now. :hat:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Test shots!*

Use a coupla pieces of card board...all professional painters will shoot a card if anything is in question.

Preferrably a white/grey smooth card stock. Apply different primers and bases in stripes in the card. 
Then shoot your untried top coat (whatever it is) over the primerbase spectrum and observe the effects

I also do this with monochrome colors, metallics...whatever!

Hint: Always save your cards.....trust me...LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a bad idea Bill!! Get a fresh deck of cards and experiment. Write down the paint steps and you'll have a reference deck with color chips and the recipe... :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Use a coupla pieces of card board...all professional painters will shoot a card if anything is in question.
> 
> Preferrably a white/grey smooth card stock. Apply different primers and bases in stripes in the card.
> Then shoot your untried top coat (whatever it is) over the primerbase spectrum and observe the effects
> ...



Bill your the best. I should print that out and read it every time.:wave:

The blue pearl is looking smokin hot!!!! It's a 70 GS, MEV. I think next car gets a silver base to get it to really pop. Pics coming up in my "Sky High" thread, stand by.

I also did a 2nd MEV, 65 impala in Artic Blue.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Paint..........try all kinds of stuff....got junk bodies?*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bill your the best. I should print that out and read it every time.:wave:
> 
> The blue pearl is looking smokin hot!!!! It's a 70 GS, MEV. I think next car gets a silver base to get it to really pop. Pics coming up in my "Sky High" thread, stand by.
> 
> I also did a 2nd MEV, 65 impala in Artic Blue.


Ooooooh a 65 Impala in Artic Blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (read my signature below) Can't wait to get some paint on my Mev 65 Jerry sent me!! :hat:

No, No, No.....just buy a bunch of AW SaNdY VaNs & use them as your cards...lol 

Aaaaaaaaaaah painting season in Nebraska will be here soon!!!!!

I always go with silver or gold metalic first. Yeah your base coat can realy change the over all color. Don't be afraid to try some Metalic Blue or Metalic Green base etc. under a light Pearl color to see what will happen. 

Have very little color changing paint left. That stuff is CRAZY. For a Purple color change paint I used a dark Metalic Green. You got it...purple and green with a flick of the rist...COOL! Paint Rocks!!

Bob...dunk any mess ups in the pickle jar of Pine-Sol...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65, You probably missed this post. I find that the "finer the nap", the smoother the "final finish".. The finer nap roller will usually require 2 coats minimum...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lmao!!! Zilla I love the 65 and 66 impala the best. I had a gorgous blue 66 BelAir factory AC 283. One of the best cars I ever had.

Pine sol huh?? Is this an easy dip and wipe kinda thing? If I mess 1 up. do I let it dry first or dip it in pine-sol directly? What type of pine-sol? Never bought pine sol before. I will try a few different approaches.


RM n"finer the nap" Nap short for????


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Dad had a blue 65 SS Impala when I was a kid...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Lmao!!! Zilla I love the 65 and 66 impala the best. I had a gorgous blue 66 BelAir factory AC 283. One of the best cars I ever had.
> 
> Pine sol huh?? Is this an easy dip and wipe kinda thing? If I mess 1 up. do I let it dry first or dip it in pine-sol directly? What type of pine-sol? Never bought pine sol before. I will try a few different approaches.
> 
> ...


Many people use different things and they are all good.

I use Pine-Sol ORIGINAL gold colored and stick it in a GLASS pickle jar.
Then just plop you painted mess up in and forget about it for a while. A day or two max for me. If you just messed up the paint job it would not take as long...more like an hour or less.

Then scrub with a stiff toothbrush. It can be messy so, I scrub in the garage in my work clothes when I get home.

I then rinse and scrub with liquid soap & water in our kitchen sink.

My final step is to use TESTORS ELO (stands for Easy Lift Off) paint remover. It comes in a light brown can and can be purchased at Hobby Stores for about $10.00.

ELO works fast and gets the stuff that Pine-Sol misses. I just pour a little ELO in the cans cap and dip a toothbrush in the ELO. Then brush on a light coat all over the body. Let sit for about 3 to 5 min. and then start scrubbing.

Lots of times I will do several bodies at a time and just rotate.

You don't let ELO sit on the body for very long 10 min or so as, it is much more POWERFULL than Pine-Sol. It does a Super Job of cleaning up what Pine-Sol doesn't get.

Now go back to your kitchen sink and scrub (with your toothbrush) the ELO off with liquid soap and water and dry. Have fun painting now!!!

Bob...with ELO you will want to wear disposable gloves...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO!!! The gloves line made me lol.

Thanks for the most valuable info bub.:thumbsup: 

Joe...gotta get me some pine-Sol... 65SkylarkGS


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And use the TM's toothbrush, NOT yours!! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> And use the TM's toothbrush, NOT yours!! :tongue:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH:freak:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Blue Impala SS's are cool. I saw this one at a Mecum Auction in Monterey and it reminded me Bob's now-classic signature, even though it's a '66, not a '65.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Blue Impala SS's are cool. I saw this one at a Mecum Auction in Monterey and it reminded me Bob's now-classic signature, even though it's a '66, not a '65.


Minw was a 66. Boy that shot brings back good old memories, thanks Rolls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe65, You probably missed this post. I find that the "finer the nap", the smoother the "final finish".. The finer nap roller will usually require 2 coats minimum...RM


LOLOLOL!!!
THAT pic is funny !

Reminds me of that Canadian fellow that rollerbrushed his '69 Charger in orange and a VW bug in gloss black. Both turned out incredible.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Reaper said:


> LOLOLOL!!!
> THAT pic is funny !
> 
> Reminds me of that Canadian fellow that rollerbrushed his '69 Charger in orange and a VW bug in gloss black. Both turned out incredible.


I had to search the web and find that 69 Charger rollerbrushing info...

Scroll down to about the 9th post on this link below...WOW!

http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=2331682&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1

This is incredible Reaper...thanks for mentioning it!

Bob...roll on...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Blue Impala SS's are cool. I saw this one at a Mecum Auction in Monterey and it reminded me Bob's now-classic signature, even though it's a '66, not a '65.


Thanks for posting this picture up Rolls! :thumbsup:

Bob...66 is close enough to still cause drool down my chin...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You're welcome BZ and Joe65! I just love 4-speeds in those '60's full size cars. Too cool!


----------

